# ComivbookDS skins



## Pulka (Jan 16, 2008)

Post your CBDS skins here!


----------



## Ferrariman (May 18, 2008)

epic fail.


----------



## Dylan (May 18, 2008)

why would you want to change the skin on comicbookds. i know you can but is it really necessary?


----------



## OSW (May 18, 2008)

would be nice, but your request fails.

i don't think anyone has bothered to make skins for it.

besides, the project has been dropped, and there is no official website for the work as the author seems to have taken it down.


----------



## Commander (May 23, 2008)

There is one skin I found, I didn't make so I won't post it since its not mine.

PM me and I'll send it to anyone who wants it.

~ Commander


----------



## dawn.wan (May 23, 2008)

i like the current skin.  simple, plain and it does the job correct.  The only other skin i might be black instead of white... 

does any1 even know how to skin comicbook ds?


----------

